# Tell me about Fast Track



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, Stacie. I know I bought some from you a while ago. But I have to say, that I know nothing about it. No I did not get signed up to sell it, I figured I would just get just from you. 
Ok, anyway. Can someone please tell me what it really is for? Like Pro Biotic, I know what that is for and when to use it, but Please inform me on this. :scratch: 
OK, I feel really dumb because you all talk about it, and I even bought some but I have no idea why.
I have looked at the web site, but really that is not that helpful. 
Please give my your personal experience.
Thanks, :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I will give you my personal experience and then others can add to it.

fastrack is not a probiotic but a microbiotic. It is a living matter and is all natural. It can last up to a year if left in the refrigerator. 

The benifits I have found from using it are:

Less hoof trimmings (takes a couple months for this it even out, well I didnt notice anything until like 9 months into using the product)
I feed less hay
I have cut back to half the normal ration of grain (I know you don't feed grain) even during pregnancy and lactation and I have not seen a drop off of weight or condition.
Their coats are glossy and soft (I would assume this would be good for their fiber as well) and they get a GREAT downy undercoat in the winter. Usually a grown goat's hair is more corse but not when they are on fastrack. Their hair almost feels baby soft. People comment how soft they are.

Last year and the year previous (fall of 2006) I started 4 sick goats on the product. They gained weight much faster then any other goat I have ever seen in such a condition and Flicka you know got her self pregnant only a month after me rescuing her. She was in such a bad condition but by 5 months later she was doing find and delivered her kid and raised him well - all while gaining conditioning and doing better and better each week herself. 

I can't say I have fewer sickness because I never really delt with sickness in my goats (until I brought in Mia, Jasper, Flicka and Misty who were sick when I brought them here) but the product is designed to attack anything foreign that enters the body so that means it actually works as an antibody per say in killing off the bad viruses etc. 

It basically is a all natural supplement that aids in the digestion of their food so that they absorb all that they eat and this helps their over all coat condition as well as the function of their organs. So I am told by the conklin company (I wouldn't personaly know since I am not a vet or scientist). 

It comes in a powder/granular form, a gel form or even a liquid for putting in the water.

I know several people on here use the product and I am very interested in knowing their pros an cons to it.

I am all for it, I can't say anything bad about the product though, at least that is my experience.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I use it too. I feed each goat about a tablespoon once a day. It does what Stacy said. My goats have never really gotten sick, so I don't know about that. They do have wonderful coats and I just like knowing it keeps their stomachs/digestive systems in tip top shape. They like it, too. I have used it most of the time I have had my goats, and they are thriving. I know the Fastrack can't be the only thing, but being part of my feeding program, I know it helps. They don't go through much hay and I only feed a bit of grain (though being wethers they don't really need any) and they have healthy coats and bright eyes and good hooves. It's supposed to improve overall health and strengthen the immune system... I'd say it is worth a shot for a few months. Even if you decide you don't want to use it, it can't hurt.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks. OK, I feel really dumb. Stacie I bought this from you a long time ago and I should of gotten more information from you.
Stacie, does it HAVE to be refrigerator? It has been in the shed the whole time other then what I have feed. Is it still good? So I can use it for the horses also?

Thanks for the information. I will get it back out and start using it again. I do feed grain right now to all the girls because they are all pregnant and ready to start dropping kids any time, and I will be feeding it while they are nursing.
So Stacie, how much do you feed your goats a day? Pace said she feeds a Tablespoon a day, is that about what you feed?
Thank you two for the information


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I feed 1/4-1/2 ounce per doe - but for a large breed it would be 1/2 to 1 ounce once a day.

No it doesn't have to be in the refrigerator - I keep mine out in my feed box. If you do buy it in large quantities and don't expect to use it with in a couple months it is best to refrigerate it to keep it alive. Kind of reminds me of yeast, being alive and all.

So yes it is still good, though if you do like the results and buy it again you will notice that the product smells more fresh when you open the bag. I go through a bag every 3 months or so and I always notice how fresh it smells when I open a new bag. 

Yes you can feed it to horses, just follow the directions on the bag for how much to feed them. Just checked my bag here in the house - it says 1/2 ounce to 2 ounces. The amount you feed depends on how active your horses are and if they are pregnant etc. 

start off with a smaller amount and if you don't notice a change in coat or other condition up it a little at a time - or give the 2 ounces and then drop off the amount till you get to where it is being fed most effectively.

You can't over feed it so no worries there.

You can also give it to your other pets, like your dog and cats - I have never tried it but others have. They also have fastrack in a pill form and a finer powder - of the same stuff - that is for sale for cats and dogs. 

You personally can eat it. That is what is so nice about the product, it is safe.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Stacie. I appreciate the information. I do not have the bag anymore because I always pour it in a tight sealed container. 
We have two horses. One that is a rescue that is a goof ball and not ridden that much but I do have to feed him a special diet because he has no teeth in the back to chew up his food. We have to feed him a "slop", and we have another horse that she does ride a lot and pretty hard. She is on a all girls drill team, and they work almost every week. I am not to worried about the old guys coat, but if it would help the feed bill that would be great. The other one has a beautiful coat in the summer, so wow I would love to see what it looks like with this. 
Ok, the paste. Is it one that can be used to help calm horses? I know when a lot of the girls get their horses ready for a parade they give them some calming paste. It is like Be calm. SO I guess it would not be like this.
Thanks again


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no the gel just gets the fastrack into their systems faster then the powder does. 

It is great for when they need a jump start after being sick or after a kidding when their bodies are stressed. At times they go off feed and then I will give them the gel to keep the fastrack in their system till they are feeling better and will eat grain again. Sweet Pea has her moments when she won't eat grain - tended to happen when she was in heat for a couple days. 

Fastrack stays in their system for 24 hours.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, Stacie I will have to PM you and I will get some information again from you to order more from you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sure thing be happy to help.


----------



## DLNun (Feb 20, 2017)

I've worked with the FASTRACK products since their introduction in 1986 and would be happy to help if you have any additional questions about the products. The essential components in the products are basically the same... high concentrations of live beneficial bacteria (probiotics), Yeast cultures and enzymes to aid in the more complete digestion of the feed an animal is fed daily. The result is improved butterfat, protein and fluid milk in milk producing females, and better feed conversion and improved average daily gain in meat producing animals. Feel free to send any questions you have to me at [email protected] or go to www.HeartlandAnimalHealth.biz.


----------



## Burton boer goats (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi can you mix with water and drench with it


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Burton boer goats said:


> Hi can you mix with water and drench with it


We started using it last month and just add it to the feed. We use a pelleted feed, so we add a tiny bit of oil to the feed and mix it up then add the Fast Track and it sticks to the feed.


----------

